# Introducing myself...



## whitewater7 (May 7, 2007)

I’m from Bethlehem, PA. (USA) I’ve been sailing about 18 years.

I keep my Severn 20 sailboat at Lake Nockmixon, which is outside of Quakertown, PA.

I was lucky to have some good teachers early in my sailing career. Some friends taught me how to sail on their J-22. They had all sorts of high tech stuff on that boat, like Kevlar sails, etc.

I was also lucky to spend a season crewing with the Lightning fleet at Lake Wallenpaupack, PA. I can’t lean out like I used to…but those were the days!

Before Nockamixon, I’ve also kept my boat for seasons in Keyport Harbor, NJ, and the Barnegat Bay near Tom’s River, NJ. The Barnegat was my favorite place; there was usually a good steady breeze there. Despite the shallow water in those places, I liked the fact that when you get stuck, it's in sand and not on a rock!

I thought of my name Whitewater7 from my old canoeing days before I bought my sailboat, and also with sailing when I used to really enjoy going out in heavy air, with whitecaps all over the place. My Severn 20 could handle some very heavy air, while most people wouldn’t venture out.

I’m glad I found this site. There’s always very helpful people in these forums

Cheers>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome White  Bethlehem is a wonderful little spot - used to frequent there on occasion when I lived near Kennett Square...thanks for your recent contributions and hope to see your continued involvement here!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Lee!

I used to sail Lightnings when I was a kid. Fun boat!

David


----------

